# Reptile Vet in Penrith



## mblissett (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I am wondering if anyone else has been to Robert Johnson? in South Penrith

I need to take my turtle tonight (His fungus is still not healing!!) 

Just wondering if anyone else has had good experiences with this vet?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 23, 2007)

yes rob would be one of the best reptile vets around.!
cheers


----------



## david63 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep, great vet & also a nice guy


----------



## mblissett (Oct 23, 2007)

excellent.....

I had heard his name before, probably on here - which is good 
I have made an appointment for 5:45 

gives me 15 mins to get him out of the tank (I live in South Penrith) jump in my car and get there!!


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm I went to him once, but I found Terry Belamy to be much better for me.
Not just in cost but the treatment and general approachability.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Oct 23, 2007)

Matt,

I agree with inthegrass and david63. 

Dr Robert Johnson and Dr Jane Roffey at South Penrith Veterinary Clinic are both excellent Vets. When it comes to reptiles, they are outstanding. 

Given that you already live in South Penrith, you only have a short distance to travel. Many other reptile keepers go out of their way to take their animals to Robert and Jane.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## mblissett (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Guys, 

Well I went and sen Jane this evening - fantastic service!!!

I would recommend them 110%

MY little guy actually has a bacterial infection. 

Had a needle of Baytril and has to go back every 2nd day for more needles at this stage......

Hopefully he will be back to normal in no time 

Matt


----------



## Bryce (Oct 30, 2007)

This fella is one of the best in the business, he does fantastic work with all reptiles i never go anywhere else.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

took my Maccie there a while back when he had a R.I.
i only delt with Robert on the last visit i got the lady vet the first 2 times 
but they definatly a great herp vet


----------



## Chimera (Oct 30, 2007)

In south Penrith I would say he is the best. If you are able to travel I would probable recommend David Vella in Crows Nest, he is a fantastic reptile vet who has a specific interest in turtles. I can't recommend David enough and I doubt there is anyone out there who would have a bad word to say about him.


----------

